# Is this what I think it is?



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2014)

My kid was cutting some junk trees that had been strangled by vines in my backyard. He dropped one that was mostly dead up top. When it fell over, I almost did too....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2014)

It was double...or 2trees that grew really close. So there's another one that needs to come down too. I'll try to get the stump really close to the ground. And maybe pull it out as well...

Oh man I can't wait till tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sprung (Apr 11, 2014)

Nice find, Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 11, 2014)

Not too shabby. You could always send it to me for safekeeping.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 11, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Is this what I think it is?



I'm sorry to have to tell you that no, it isn't curly koa Marc. My condolences.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 11, 2014)

Another Toxic Dump Site.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I'm sorry to have to tell you that no, it isn't curly koa Marc. My condolences.



Awe rats....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2014)

I went and took a walk in the back yard again today....and saw this branch that had fallen in my path. It was attached to this ginormus tree....so I cut into it to get it outa my way....
Here's the tree...





And that's me for a size comparison....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2014)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 12, 2014)

My wife says I can't cut it down....and my neighbor (her dad is my landlord) said no as well. Can you just imagine how old this thing is and what it looks like inside!?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 13, 2014)

Ain't that a cottonwood? Gary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 13, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Ain't that a cottonwood? Gary


That's what I was thinking too, bark sure looks like cottonwood


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 13, 2014)

Some of those old Cottonwood trees down by the Arkansas River get huge! Sometimes in the 7' across huge, and hundred plus feet tall....big enough to keep those dang Virginia Creeper vines from making any sort of a 'dent' to the growth of 'em! Can you imagine the number of leaves, and the little critters that live in them huge ecosystems?

Wish we had 'flaming' in the Box Elder trees around here....nothing but plain ole timber. Bummer for me. Scored for you though!




Scott (what ya gonna do with it) B


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Yeah it's a cottonwood I think Marc is trying to have a little fun with our pant legs. That branch in the OP didn't come off that tree and BE doesn't grow like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have no idea what it is. I'm not allowed to touch it.  But I really really want to cut at least one limb off it. Just to see what's inside. 
I looked up FBE and the web says it does grow in the northwest side of CT. But yet there was one in my backyard. at least it looks that way. I need to wait till the leaves on it bloom and post up pix of em...

 <-- that's me


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have no idea what it is. I'm not allowed to touch it.  But I really really want to cut at least one limb off it. Just to see what's inside.
> I looked up FBE and the web says it does grow in the northwest side of CT. But yet there was one in my backyard. at least it looks that way. I need to wait till the leaves on it bloom and post up pix of em...
> 
> <-- that's me




Marc box elder grows on every continent except antarctica. It's one of the most prolific species on the planet and grows in every state in north america including areas other than what the experts have said in books. But I assure you that large tree you're standing by is not boxelder it is cottonwood. Look around the tree and you'll see that the leaves look like this . . . .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I have no idea what it is. I'm not allowed to touch it.  But I really really want to cut at least one limb off it. Just to see what's inside.
> I looked up FBE and the web says it does grow in the northwest side of CT. But yet there was one in my backyard. at least it looks that way. I need to wait till the leaves on it bloom and post up pix of em...
> 
> <-- that's me


 lol marc just in case buy some red paint

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh I know it's not fbe. It is a cottonwood. It looks like it's snowing when it gives off its pollen. I was not doubting you. At all...

But the other one I first posted, I need to wait till the leaves bud to be sure. Or can you tell by looking at the bark?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes I can tell just by the wood it is FBE.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

And don't throw any punky stuff away that has good flame or spalt - you can stabilize it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 13, 2014)

Right on....thanx.


----------

